# God reveals Himself in the Bible.



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

God's written revelation is crucial because whatever we say about God is based on His revelation in the Bible.The Bible is the record of what God has done, focusing on what He has done through Jesus Christ. The Old Testament anticipates Christ's coming. The four Gospels detail his earthly ministry. The Epistles and other books of the New Testament explain the rest of the Bible for our benefit. The Bible leads us to seek God.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen..


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

GenesisThe Seed of the WomanMessiah would be born of the seed of a woman (Gen 3:15, Luke 1:34-35)
Messiah would be a descendant of Abraham, Isaac & Jacob (Gen 12:3, 17:19, 28:14, Luke 3:23-34)
Messiah would be a king in the line of Judah (Gen 49:10, John 1:49)
Typified in the person of Melchizedek (Gen 14:18)
The life of Isaac - the sacrificed son (Gen 22) 
The life of Joseph - the rejected brother (Gen 37)ExodusThe Passover LambTypified in the life of Moses - the deliverer
The Passover Lamb (Ex 12, John 1:29,36)
The Manna from Heaven (Ex 16, John 6)
The Rock struck at Horeb (Ex 17, 1 Cor 10:4)
The Tabernacle (Brazen Altar, Lampstand, Table of Showbread, Ark of the covenant etc) (Gen 25-30) LeviticusThe High PriestTypified in the sacrifices and offerings (Lev 1-7)
In the Jewish festivals (Passover, Atonement, Lev 16, 23)
In the scapegoat (Lev 16:7-9)
In the person and duties of the High Priest (Lev 16)NumbersThe Cloud and The FireMessiah would be a King (Num 24:17)
Typified in the bronze serpent (Num 21:8-9)
The Water from the Rock (Num 20) DeuteronomyThe Prophet Like MosesMessiah will be a prophet (Deut 18:15-19, John 6:14)
Messiah would be worshipped by angels (Deut 32:43, Luke 2:13-14)
Typified in the cities of refuge (Deut 4:41)JoshuaThe Captain of Our SalvationTypified in the person of Joshua (our leader into the promised land)
In the Promised Land
In the Commander of the Army (Josh 5:13-15)JudgesThe Judge And LawgiverTypified in the Judges (for He is true Judge of the living and the dead)RuthThe Kinsman RedeemerMessiah would be a descendant of Boaz and Ruth (Ruth 4:12-17)
Typified in the life of Boaz - The Kinsman Redeemer (Ruth 2:1)1 & 2 SamuelThe Prophet of The LordMessiah exalted by God with power (1 Sam 2:10, Matt 28:18)
Messiah would be a descendant of David (2 Sam 7:12-16, Matt 1:1)
Messiah would be the 'Rock' (2 Sam 23:2-3, 1 Cor 10:4)
Typified in the life of David - The King in Exile (1 Sam 22)
The life of Jonathon - the faithful friend (1 Sam 18:1-4)1 & 2 KingsThe Reigning KingTypified in the life of Solomon (the Millennial Reign)
In the life and miracles of the prophet Elisha (multiplying bread 2 Kings 4:42, healing leper 2 Kings 5)1 & 2 ChroniclesMessiah would be from the tribe of Judah (1 Chron 5:2, Luke 3:23-32)
Typified in Solomon's temple
In the Wisdom of Solomon (2 Chron 9:22)EzraThe Faithful ScribeTypified in person of Zerubbabel, the rebuilder of the temple (Ezra 4)NehemiahThe Rebuilder of the WallsTypified in the person of Nehemiah, the rebuilder of the walls of salvationEstherMordecaiTypified in the person of MordecaiJobThe Dayspring From on HighTypified in the sufferings of Job and the blessings that would followPsalmsThe Lord Who Is Our ShepherdMessiah would be the Son of God (Ps 2:7, 12, Matt 17:5)
Messiah would be resurrected (Ps 16:8-10, Acts 13:30-37)
Messiah would be despised & crucified (Ps 22:6-8, 14, Luke 23:21-23, Matt 27:35)
Messiah would be hated without cause (Ps 69:4, Luke 23:13-22)
Messiah would be Lord, seated at the right hand of God (Ps 110:1,5, 1 Pet 3:21-22)
Messiah would be in the line of Melchizedek (Ps 110:4, Heb 6:17-20)
Messiah would be the 'stone' rejected by the Jews (Ps 118:22, Matt 21:42-43)
Key Messianic Psalms: Chapters 2, 8, 16, 22, 45, 69, 89, 109, 110, 118Proverbs & EcclesiastesThe Wisdom of GodMessiah would be from everlasting (Prov 8:22-23, John 17:5)
Messiah would be the Son of God (Prov 30:4, Matt 3:16-17)
Typified in the Wisdom of God (Prov 8:22-31)Song of SolomonThe Lover & BridegroomTypified in the Bridegroom's love for, and marriage to, the bride IsaiahThe Suffering ServantMessiah would be born of a virgin (Is 7:14, Luke 1:34-35)
Messiah would be Immanuel "God with us" (Is 7:14, Matt 1:21-23)
Messiah would be God and Man (Is 9:6, John 10:30)
Messiah would have the 7-fold Spirit upon Him (Is 11:1-2, Matt 3:16-17)
Messiah would heal the blind, lame, deaf (Is 35:5-6, Mark 10:51-52)
Messiah would be proceeded by a forerunner (Is 40:3, Luke 1:17)
Messiah would be a light to the gentiles (Is 42:6, John 8:12)
Messiah would be despised by the Jewish nation (Is 49:7, John 10:20, Matt 27:23)
Messiah would be whipped and beaten (Is 50:6, Matt 26:67, 27:26)
Messiah would die as a guilt offering for sin (Is 53:10, John 18:11)
Messiah would be resurrected and live forever (Is 53:10, Mark 16:16)Jeremiah & LamentationsThe Weeping ProphetMessiah would be God (Jer 23:6, John 13:13)
Messiah would be a righteous Branch (Jer 23:5)
Messiah would be our righteousness (Jer 23:6, 1 Cor 1:30)EzekielThe Son of ManMessiah would be a descendant of David (Ez 34:23-24, Matt 1:1)DanielThe Son of Man coming in the clouds of HeavenMessiah would be 'a son of man' given an everlasting kingdom (Dan 7:13-14, Luke 1:31-34)
Messiah would come 483 years after the decree to rebuild Jerusalem (Dan 9:25, John 12:12-23)
Messiah would be killed (Dan 9:26, Matt 27:35)
Revealed as the 'stone' (and His kingdom) that smashes the kingdoms of the world (Dan 2:34,44)
Typified in the 4th man in the fiery furnace - one like 'the son of gods' (Dan 3:25)HoseaThe Bridegroom Typified in Hosea's faithfulness to his adulterous wife (Hos 3)JoelThe Baptizer With The Holy SpiritMessiah will offer salvation to all mankind (Joel 2:32, Rom 10:12-13)
Messiah would baptize people with the Holy Spirit (Joel 2:28-32)AmosThe Burden BearerGod would darken the day at noon during Messiah's death (Amos 8:9, Matt 27:45-46)ObadiahThe Mighty SaviorJonahThe Forgiving GodTypified in Jonah being 3 days and 3 nights in the belly of a fish (Jon 1:17, Matt 12:40)MicahThe Messenger With Beautiful FeetMessiah would be born in Bethlehem (Mic 5:2, Matt 2:1-2)
Messiah would be from everlasting (Mic 5:2, Rev:1-8)NahumThe Avenger of God's ElectHabakkukThe Great Evangelist, Crying For RevivalMessiah would come from Teman at His return, full of glory (Hab 3:3)
Typified in the life of Habakkuk (his intercession and prayer for his people) ZephaniahThe Restorer of the RemnantHaggaiThe Cleansing FountainMessiah would visit the 2nd temple (Hag 2:6-9, Luke 2:27-32)ZechariahThe Pierced SonMessiah would be Priest and King (Zech 6:12-13, Heb 8:1)
Messiah would be ride into Jerusalem on a donkey (Zech 9:9, Matt 21:6-9)
Messiah would be God (Zech 11:12-13, John 12:45)
Messiah would be pierced (Zech 12:10, John 19:34-37)Malachi
The Son of RighteousnessMessiah would appear at the temple (Mal 3:1, Mark 11:15-16)
Messiah's forerunner would come in the spirit of Elijah (Mat 4:5, Matt 3:1-2)N.T BookMain RevelationTitles / Names Revealed of JesusMatthewThe Messiah*The Son of David (Matt 1:1)
The King of the Jews *(Matthew 2:2)
The Son of God (Matthew 2:15). 
The Bridegroom (Mattew 9:15) MarkThe Miracle Worker*The Holy One of God *(Mark 1:24)
The Servant (Mark 10:45)
The King of Israel (Mark 15:32)LukeThe Son of Man*The Horn of Salvation *(Luke 1:69)*
The Consolation of Israel:* (Luke 2:25).JohnThe Son of GodThe Only Begotten Son: (John 1:14,18)
*The Lamb of God *(John 1:29,36)
The Bread of life (John 6:35)
*The Light of the World* (John 8:1)
The I AM! (John 8:58)
The Door of the Sheep: (John 10:7,9)
The Good Shepherd (John 10:11)
The Resurrection and life (John 11:25)
The Way, the Truth, the Life (John 14:6)
The True Vine (John 15:1)ActsThe Ascended LordThe Prince of Life (Acts 3:15)
The Judge of the living and the dead (Acts 10:42) 
*The Just One* (Acts 7:52).
The Hope of Israel (Acts 28:20)RomansThe JustifierThe Rock of Offense (Romans 9:33)
The Deliverer (Romans 11:26)
The Lord of the dead and the living (Romans 14:9)
The Root of Jesse (Romans 15:12)1 & 2 CorinthiansThe Last AdamThe First-fruits (1 Corinthians 15:23)*
The Last Adam* (1 Corinthians 15:45)GalatiansThe One Who Sets Us FreeThe Lord Jesus Christ (Gal 1:3)EphesiansThe Christ of Riches*The Head over All Things (Ephesians 1:22)*
The Cornerstone: (Ephesians 2:20)PhilippiansThe God Who Meets Our Every NeedThe Name above all names (Philippians 2:9)ColossiansThe Fullness of The Godhead*The Image of the Invisible God (Colossians 1:15)*
The Head of the body (Colossians 1:18)
The Beginning (Colossians 1:18)
The Firstborn from the dead (Colossians 1:18)
*The Hope of Glory (Col 1:27)*1 & 2 ThessaloniansThe Soon Coming KingThe Lord of Peace (2 Thessalonians 3:16)1 & 2 TimothyThe Mediator Between God And Man*The King of Ages *(1 Timothy 1:17)
*The Mediator*(1 Timothy 2:5)TitusThe Blessed HopeThe Blessed Hope (Titus 2:13)
The Great God and Saviour (Titus 2:13)PhilemonThe Friend, Closer Than a BrotherThe Lord Jesus Christ (Philemon 3)HebrewsThe Blood That Washes Away My Sins*The Heir of All Things* (Hebrews 1:2)*
The Faithful High Priest (Hebrews 2:17)*
*The Author and Finisher of our Faith *(Hebrews 12:2)JamesThe Great PhysicianThe Lord of Glory (James 2:1)
The Judge at the door (James 5:9)1 & 2 PeterThe Chief Shepherd*The Living Stone (1 Peter 2:4)
The Chief Shepherd* (1 Peter 5:4)1 & 2 & 3 JohnEverlasting LoveThe Eternal Life (1 John 1:2)
The Righteous (1 John 2:1)JudeThe God our SaviourThe Only Wise God our Saviour (Jude 25)RevelationThe King of Kings and the Lord of Lords!The Alpha and Omega, the *First and the Last: *(Revelation 1:17, 22:13)
The Lion of the Tribe of Judah (Rev 5:5) 
*The Word of God* (Revelation 19:13). 
The King of kings and Lord of lords (Revelation 19:16)
*The Bright Morning Star* (Revelation 22:16)


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Going back to the Bible, we can similarly see Jesus everywhere. Jesus didn't just appear in the Gospels. He wasn't just talked about in the epistles in New Testament. Jesus can be found and pointed to in every single book in the Bible, including the Old Testaments. And the most amazing part is that every book reveals or reinforce a particular facade of Christ:
_in *Genesis*: Jesus is _*The Seed of The Woman*, a descendant of Abraham, a king in the line of Judah in the order of Melchizedek. The sacrified Son (as like Isaac, Gen 22) and a rejected brother (as like Joseph, Gen 27).
_in *Exodus*: Jesus is _*The Passover Lamb*, the leader and deliverer out of slavery (as like Moses), the manna from heaven, the rock that gave water, the Tabernacle in the camp and every item inside (Brazen Alter, Lampstand, Table of Showbread, Ark of the Covenant, etc.).
_in *Leviticus*: Jesus is _*The High Priest*, personified by the sacrifices and offering, the Jewish festivals (Passover, Atonement, Trumpets, etc.). The scapegoat and the what Christ does as our high priest.
_in *Numbers*: Jesus is _*The Cloud and The Fire*, the Messiah that would be King. The healer in the bronze serpent. The Water from the Rock.
_in *Deuteronomy*: Jesus is _*The Prophet Like Moses*, worshipped by angels. He is the cities of refuge.
_in *Joshua*: Jesus is _*The Captain of Our Salvation*, our leader into the promise land (as like Joshua), the commander-in-chief of the Army.
_in *Judges*: Jesus is _*The Judge And Lawgiver*, the true judge for the living and the dead.
_in Ruth: Jesus is _*The Kinsman Redeemer*, the descendent of Boaz and Ruth. As personified by Boaz. _in _
_*1 & 2 Samuel*: Jesus is _*The Prophet of The Lord*, exalted by God with power. A descendent of David, personified by David - the exiled King. The faithful friend (Jonathan).
_in *1 & 2 Kings, 1 & 2 Chronicles*: Jesus is _*The Reigning King*, for the Millennial Reign (as like Solomon). Multiplying bread and healing leper (as like Elisha).
_in *Ezra*: Jesus is _*The Faithful Scribe*, the builder of the temple (Zerubbabel).
_in *Nehemiah*: Jesus is _*The Rebuilder of The Broken Down Walls*, the rebuilder of the walls of salvation (as like Nehemiah).
_in *Esther*: Jesus is _*Mordecai*, the personified. The Guardian.
_in *Job*: Jesus is _*The Dayspring From on High*, the sufferings and the subsequent blessings (as like Job).
_in *Psalms*: Jesus is _*The Lord Who Is Our Shepherd*, the resurrected Son of God, that was despised and crucified; Hated without cause, rejected by the Israelites. But now seated on the right hand of God.
_in *Proverbs & Ecclesiastes*: Jesus is _*Wisdom of God.*
_in *The Song of Solomon*: Jesus is _*The Lover & Bridegroom.*
_in *Isaiah*: Jesus is _*The Suffering Servant. *Born of a virgin, the Immanuel "God with us". The God and Man, with 7-fold spirit upon Him. He healed the blind, lame and deaf, preceded by a forerunner. A light to the Gentiles but despised by the Israelite nation. He was whipped and beaten; and finally die as a guilt offering for sin. But He resurrected and live forever.
_in *Jeremiah & Lamentations*: Jesus is _*The Weeping Prophet*, the righteous Branch, our righteousness.
_in *Ezekiel*: Jesus is _*The son of Man, *a descendent of David.
_in *Daniel*: Jesus is _*The Son of Man coming in the clouds of Heaven*_, _given an everlasting kingdom. He came 483 years after the decree to rebuild Jerusalem. Foretold He would be killed and revealed as the stone that smashed the kingdoms of the world. The 4th Man in the fiery furnace.
_in *Hosea*: Jesus is _*The Bridegroom Married to The Backslidden Woman,* the faithfulness to his adulterous wife.
_in *Joel*: Jesus is _*Baptized With The Holy Spirit And Fire, *offered salvation to all mankind and baptize people with the Holy Spirit.
_in *Amos*: Jesus is _*The Burden Bearer*, that darken the day at noon during Messiah's death.
_in *Obadiah*: Jesus is _*The Mighty Savior.*
_in *Jonah*: Jesus is _*The Forgiving God, *being 3 days and 3 nights in the belly of a fish.
_in *Micah*: Jesus is _*The Messenger With Beautiful Feet, *born in Bethlehem and from everlasting.
_in *Nahum*: Jesus is _*The Avenger of God's Elect.*
_in *Habakkuk*: Jesus is _*The Great Evangelist, Crying For Revival, *the Messiah that would come from Teman at His return, full of glory. With intercession and prayer for His people (Habakkuk).
_in *Zephaniah*: Jesus is _*The Restorer of God's Lost Heritage.*
_in *Haggai*: Jesus is _*The Cleansing Fountain, *who visited the 2nd temple.
_in *Zechariah*: Jesus is _*The Pierced Son,* a Priest and King who ride into Jerusalem on a donkey. The Messiah who would be God and be pierced.
_in *Malachi*: Jesus is _*The Son of Righteousness, Rising with Healing in His Wings, *the Messiah who would be God who appear at the temple and His forerunner came in the spirit of Elijah.







_in *Matthew*: Jesus is _*The King,* the Song of David, the King of the Jews, the Son of God and the Bridegroom.
_in *Mark*: Jesus is _*The Wonder Worker/Servant, *The Holy One of God, the Servant, the King of Israel.
_in *Luke*: Jesus is _*The Son of Man, *the Horn of Salvation and the Consolation of Israel.
_in *John*: Jesus is _*The Son of God, *the Begotten Son, the Lamb of God, the Bread of Life, the Light of the world, the I AM, the Door of the sheep, the Good Shepherd, the Resurrection and Life, the Way, the Truth and the Life. The True Vine.
_in *Acts*: Jesus is _*The Ascended Lord, *the Prince of Life, the Judge of the living and the dead, the Just One, and the Hope of Israel.
_in *Romans*: Jesus is _*The Justifier, *the Rock of Offense, the Deliverer, the Lord of the dead and the living. The Root of Jesse.
_in *1 & 2 Corinthians*: Jesus is _*The Gifts of The Spirit, *the First-Fruit and the Last Adam.
_in *Galatians*: Jesus is _*The One Who Sets Us Free, *the Lord Jesus Christ.
_in *Ephesians*: Jesus is _*The Christ of Riches, *the Head of All Things and the Cornerstone.
_in *Philippians*: Jesus is _*The God Who Meets Our Every Need, *the Name above all names.
_in *Colossians*: Jesus is _*The Fullness of The Godhead,* the Image of the Invisible God, the Head of the body, the Beginning, the Firstborn of the dead and the Hope of Glory.
_in *1 & 2 Thessalonians*: Jesus is _*The Soon Coming King, *the lord of Peace.
_in *1 & 2 Timothy*: _*The Mediator Between God And Man,* the King of Ages and the Mediator.
_in *Titus*: Jesus is _*The Faithful Pastor, *the Blessed Hope. The Great God and Saviour.
_in *Philemon*: Jesus is _*The Friend That Sticks Closer Than a Brother, *the Lord Jesus Christ.
_in *Hebrews*: Jesus is _*The Blood That Washes Away My Sins, *the Heir of all things, the Faithful High Priest, the Author and Finisher of our faith.
_in *James*: Jesus is _*The Great Physician, *The Lord of Glory and the Judge at the door.
_in *1 & 2 Peter*: Jesus is _*The Chief Shepherd, *and the Living Stone.
_in *1 & 2 & 3 John*:Jesus is _*Everlasting Love, *the Eternal Life and the Righteous.
_in *Jude*: Jesus is _*The Lord Who Came Down with 10,000 Saints, t*he Only Wise God our Savior.
_in *Revelation*: Jesus is _*The King of Kings and the Lord of Lords! *The Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. The Lion of the Tribe of Judah, the Word of God, the King of kings and Lord of lords, the Bright Morning Star.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

That's really great, kinda sums it all up for us with out a doubt.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen & again I say amen.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

#!


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

That Boy is awesome!!!


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Hurricane77551 said:


> That Boy is awesome!!!


They are all good, but it makes me shiver to hear all the Jesus is to me and us.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Praise the LORD. He is all I need and He is everything I need Him to be in my life.
Hallelujah Hallelujah PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

You know, if the kids get it... 

All you have to do is say his name and demons will cry out for mercy.. Amazing.. 

This was very moving and made the hair on my neck stand up. Thanks for posting!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank You for the thread and posts.


----------

